# 2016 log... A1243R's progress



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So thought it was about time to get a new log up to keep me going with training and tracking my progress. Ill try and think my previous log in and link it up.

*Background/History*

20 Years Old

5ft 9inch

Been training around 2 years, taking it seriously about 18monthsish.

1 previous cycle - did around 13 weeks on Test - 6 weeks at 250mg and 7 weeks at 500mg test with winny at the end. Put on around a stone.

Starting weight - *190lbs* this morning - I can just about see my abs in the morning but i know im a lil to fat :lol:

Ill get some photos up when i can find them, take some and when ive got time.

Edit:

Main Lifts:

Deadlift - 200kg... going to aim to bring this up on cycle

Squat - 180kg - ive managed this but im no way near that at the moment and form was never the best. I reckon i could get a 150/155kg 1rm with good form at the moment

Flat Bench - 140kg - got this once and was chuffed but not tried in ages as bench kills my shoulder! Im working on decline at the moment and that is 10 times better.

DB Incline Press - 50kgs - again not done in a while. Will be aiming for this end of the cycle again.

*he Plan*

The current plan is to bulk until around April 2016 when ill start to diet down slowly. Id like to reach probably 205lbs by then... maybe a little more if possible. Aim is to be probably 190lbs next summer around 12% bodyfat.

*Diet:*

My diet is currently based on Macros and not calories.

Training Days:

P - 250g

C - 300/320g

F - 90g

Non Trainings Days:

P - 270g

C - 150g

F - 105g

I have to say although i have these set and planned out my diet isnt always 100% but im pushign harder then ever this time round to get it spot on. I've been good the last few weeks. :thumb:

*Training: *

Just switched to a high frequency split as follows:

Push heavy

Flat db press

Incline barbell press

Cable crossovers

Rear delt flyes

Machine shoulder press

Side lateral raises

Ez bar curls

Legs high intensity

Barbell squats

Giant set;

Hamstring curls 10 reps

Leg press narrow stance, feet low on plate 10 reps

Leg press strongest stance same weight to failure

Leg extensions 20-25 reps

Pull heavy

Barbell rows

Low cable pulley rows

Underhand pull downs

Db rows

Rope pushdowns

Dips

Push high intensity 

Machine flyes S/S Machine presses

Db incline flyes S/S Incline smith press

Giant set;
Face pulls / Seated side laterals 
Standing side laterals / Seated db press

Hammer curls

Legs heavy 

Hamstring curls

Leg press

Hack squats

Db stiff leg deads

Pull high intensity 

Tri set:
Vbar pull downs

Db rows both arms same time

Stiff arm pulldowns

Chest supported rows S/S Pullovers

Lying tricep extensions S/S rope overhead extensions

*Gear:*

Just started my second cycle, keeping it nice an simple.

Magnum Test Plex - 500mg a week - Might drop this down to 300mg tbh / yet to decide.

Global Solutions Lab - NPP - 300mg a week

At week 6 this will be changed up

Magnum Test Plex - 300mg a week

Sphinx Primo - 300mg a week

GSL - Winny 50mg a day

Anyway the usual lot ill tag you in it you bunch of cvnts...

@FelonE @TELBOR @Plate @Drogon @herc @Incredible Bulk @Adz @ryda @Huntingground @Mikel123 @Chelsea @DLTBB @Dieseldave @Abc987 @Sharpy76

Any questions feel free to ask guys.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow I made it to the usual bunch of cu**s list, I'm honored. In to watch progress.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Yeh in mate, any starting pics?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*14/12/15*

So last night went like this

Legs high intensity

Barbell squats - 130kg for 8 / 100kg for 15 (my squat is well down at the moment due to being a lazy ****er and not doing it :lol: )

Giant set;

Hamstring curls 10 reps - not sure on weight - about 3/4 stack

Leg press narrow stance, feet low on plate 10 reps - Did this on machine about half way down

Leg press strongest stance - Went up with weight on this and got about 20 reps first time then 18 then 15

Leg extensions 20-25 reps - 3/4 stack

SO did the giant set 3 times... i was ****ed after this :lol:

Jabbed 1 ml test plex last night.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Yeh in mate, any starting pics?


 I'll get some up ASAP mate. Probably the weekend though


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

im in for the win ^_^


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I'll get some up ASAP mate. Probably the weekend though


 Ok mate, should be a good log you did well on your first cycle, you using Liam again?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Ok mate, should be a good log you did well on your first cycle, you using Liam again?


 Yeah i did quite well but ill openly say ive been s**t since then. I really need to start smashing it again.

I'm not mate no. I had to stop working with as work was stupidly busy and there was no point my paying for it when i wasnt sticking to it.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yeah i did quite well but ill openly say ive been s**t since then. I really need to start smashing it again.
> 
> I'm not mate no. I had to stop working with as work was stupidly busy and there was no point my paying for it when i wasnt sticking to it.


 Part of the reason I'm going to b&c the motivation drops when the cycle ends..

yeh I agree no point paying for it in that case, good luck with it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Wahey.

In for the ride, of course.  .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

in their like swiwear


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Main Lifts:

Deadlift - 200kg... going to aim to bring this up on cycle

Squat - 180kg - ive managed this but im no way near that at the moment and form was never the best. I reckon i could get a 150/155kg 1rm with good form at the moment

Flat Bench - 140kg - got this once and was chuffed but not tried in ages as bench kills my shoulder! Im working on decline at the moment and that is 10 times better.

DB Incline Press - 50kgs - again not done in a while. Will be aiming for this end of the cycle again.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Pulled 190kg deadlift on Saturday too after not deadlifting in ages so was well please. Reckon i can smash 200kg on this cycle.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Wahey.
> 
> In for the ride, of course.  .





herc said:


> in their like swiwear





Sambuca said:


> im in for the win ^_^





DLTBB said:


> Wow I made it to the usual bunch of cu**s list, I'm honored. In to watch progress.


 Cheers gents - glad to have you in.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Thought I'd over slept when read 2016


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Thought I'd over slept when read 2016


 Sorry mate meant to tag you... yeah just started it early :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck matey, I'll follow along.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Good luck matey, I'll follow along.


 Cheers mate.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

I'll be following mate. You know how long your gonna run the cycle for?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> I'll be following mate. You know how long your gonna run the cycle for?


 10/12 weeks I think mate


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> 10/12 weeks I think mate


 So what's the plan to her down to 12% from April? Are you B&cing or you gonna cut off gear?


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

In.

:thumb


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, some strong lifts there, be good to see them go up!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> So what's the plan to her down to 12% from April? Are you B&cing or you gonna cut off gear?


 We will see :lol: ideally don't want to B/C yet


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

In mate , looks Intresting


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Well did Push heavy tonight.

Incline DB Press - 38kg - 6 reps then 34kg - 12reps

Flat bench - 100kg for 10reps then 6reps

Cable crossovers - did big pump set on these - start on the lowest one and move all the way up doing sets of 15 reps

Rear delt flyes - 1/2 stack - 3 sets of 20 then 10 partials

Machine shoulder press - 70kg - 6.5 reps (failed incredibly on the last) then 60kg 12 reps

Side lateral raises - went heavyish with these - did 16kg partials then pumped out with 8kg

Really good session with good pump. Joined a new local gym and bumped into a lad from school who ive not seen in 12 months. He said I was looking loads bigger and better than last time I seen him which is always great! :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Food for today:

@TheProteinWorks - Multi vit, omega oils, glutamine & H&B black cherry extract.

M1 - Whey 3 scoop - 200g Greek yoghurt - Oats

M2 - 150g chciken Breast - 30g nuts

M3 - 150g chicken breast - wholemeal raps

M4 - family dinner

M5 - 100g mince / 100g chicken & 200g spuds

Intra - @TheProteinWorks ultra carbs - 2 sccops, Bcaa's & creatine

PWO - Whey - 2 scoops


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Food for today:
> 
> @TheProteinWorks - Multi vit, omega oils, glutamine & H&B black cherry extract.
> 
> ...


 Thinking about picking up some of TPW nutri-greens and some whey (first time).

You can tell them you sent me...is there any good offers on atm? :thumb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Thinking about picking up some of TPW nutri-greens and some whey (first time).
> 
> You can tell them you sent me...is there any good offers on atm? :thumb


 We've basically got a good deal on whey at the moment mate

2 x 2kg whey (different flavours If you want) for £40

if you like sweet things I really recomend @TheProteinWorks wild rasberry! Jaffa Cake is pretty good as well 

the super greens is great mate. You've just reminded me to get it back in my diet :thumb:


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

how come no carbs after training mate?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Mikel123 said:


> how come no carbs after training mate?


 Sorry mate there is. That isn't set out right. I also have oats or ultra carbs after training.

It should go M4 to Intra to Pwo to M5


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

ah i get ya ,

iv got to have carbs after training or id die lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

in


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> in


 Got no likes left fella, but like


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> We've basically got a good deal on whey at the moment mate
> 
> 2 x 2kg whey (different flavours If you want) for £40
> 
> ...


 @Drogon 25% off everything @TheProteinWorks for 6 hours mate. Code: late25


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*16/12/15*

So tonight was Pull Heavy:

Deadlifts - did these tonight as was feeling good - worked up to set of 170kg for 3 reps then dropped down to 140kg for 8 reps (weight is down with these but soon start to increase I hope)

Barbell rows - 100kg - 4reps onto 80kg for 7reps

Underhand pull downs - 1/2 stack

Rope pushdowns - 60kg 3 x 15 reps then dropped to 40kg and blasted out

Dips - failed on these within about 4 reps... My arms were ****ed :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Drogon 25% off everything @TheProteinWorks for 6 hours mate. Code: late25


 Damn this notificaiton system...I didn't even get this FFS! @Lorian


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Damn this notificaiton system...I didn't even get this FFS! @Lorian


 Get it in now quick mate. You've got an hour


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Get it in now quick mate. You've got an hour


 On the site now having a butch


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> On the site now having a butch


 Super greens is great mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning fck faces.

Waiting on my gear to arrive today hopefully. Got the test plex which ive already jabbed but nothing else so if it doesn't arrive it'll be another ml of test plex tonight.

Appetite is down today i can tell already so it'll be a bit of force-feeding.

Have a good day fckers.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Morning fck faces.
> 
> Waiting on my gear to arrive today hopefully. Got the test plex which ive already jabbed but nothing else so if it doesn't arrive it'll be another ml of test plex tonight.
> 
> ...


 You cruising mate :whistling:

whats in this text plex?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> You cruising mate :whistling:
> 
> whats in this text plex?


 I'm not cruising :lol: Will be on 500mg for this week when i jab tonight. I'll be doing that & 200mg NPP a week i think or may drop the Test down to 300mg. Still to decide - ill wait for the NPP to arrive first :lol:

Test Plex is like a sus blend :

Testosterone Acetate 30 mg
Testosterone Propionate USP 30 mg
Testosterone Phenylpropionate 60 mg
Testosterone Isocaproate 60 mg
Testosterone Cypionate USP 60 mg
Testosterone Enanthate USP 60 mg


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I'm not cruising [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG] Will be on 500mg for this week when i jab tonight. I'll be doing that & 200mg NPP a week i think or may drop the Test down to 300mg. Still to decide - ill wait for the NPP to arrive first [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]
> 
> Test Plex is like a sus blend :
> 
> ...


 Aha so you are jabbing that twice a week? Be interesting to hear how that test plex is mate

just keep the test at 500 ya pansy lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Aha so you are jabbing that twice a week? Be interesting to hear how that test plex is mate
> 
> just keep the test at 500 ya pansy lol


 Yes mate twice a week. I probably dont need to really but i think i will carry on jabbing twice a week :lol: I used the test plex for the last 6 weeks of the last cycle and it was mint - 10x better than NP Test E.

Ahaha there is no point running more drugs than i need to mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yes mate twice a week. I probably dont need to really but i think i will carry on jabbing twice a week :lol: I used the test plex for the last 6 weeks of the last cycle and it was mint - 10x better than NP Test E.
> 
> Ahaha there is no point running more drugs than i need to mate.


 Might try it next time mate never even heard of it before now lol

i can't respond to that last bit without looking like I'm pushing high doses onto people lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Might try it next time mate never even heard of it before now lol
> 
> i can't respond to that last bit without looking like I'm pushing high doses onto people lol


 Its Magnum Test Plex - i think its really good but some people are saying they dont think its any good.

Hahaha like your last comment :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So last proper day at work today. I'm in Monday but will just be fannying around and out for few beers after.

Didn't train last night as i took a few clients out for a drink in the afternoon.

Will be training tonight... Push High intensity

Be having a nice takeaway after training tonight with a mate from school. Probably just chill out this weekend too.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*18/12/15*

Push high intensity 

Machine flyes S/S Machine presses - this was great, was about 3/4 stack on both of these but Jesus the pump was crazy

3 sets of both and had about 2 mins rest in between.

Db incline flyes S/S Incline smith press - 14kg DB flys.... I really need to work on flys. I just don't see me like them.

3 sets of both and again 2 mins rest.

Giant set;
Face pulls / Seated side laterals 
Standing side laterals / Seated db press

Wow - this is brutal.... Shoulders blew the the f**k up on this

Hammer curls - 14kg dumbells... Failed at 20ish and repped out to 50 reps


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Absolutely shite photo I know guys... I'll get the Mrs to take some tomorrow. I'm getting wider


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Weigh in: 192lb

happy with that, 2lbs on this week. Feeling good, bigger and workouts are good.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking wide mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*19/12/15 *

Pull high intensity 

Tri set:
Vbar pull downs - 67kg

Db rows both arms same time - 20kg

Stiff arm pulldowns - 25kg

4 rounds of this - pump in the lats was in real.

Low pulley row - 67kg S/S Wide grip lay pull down (behind the head) - 47kg

3 rounds of this... Failure on each set and long rest period to really finish me off.

Rope Over head extension - 35kg S/S Rope push down - 35kg

This was great - really ****ed my tris.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sunbed selfie... Still need to get some photos taken by me mate next week as starting photos.

View attachment 118930


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Looking well mate, ab's peeking through


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

My delivery yesterday  I love stocking up... Shame it's not all for me


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Sunbed selfie... Still need to get some photos taken by me mate next week as starting photos.
> 
> View attachment 118930


 @Plate this is where im at mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> @Plate this is where im at mate.


 In good nick mate, you was making out like you have let yourself go lol :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> In good nick mate, you was making out like you have let yourself go lol :thumbup1:


 I feel like i have :lol: Time to grow though :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Didn't have chance to prep my food for today yesterday so a wings at lunch it is...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looks good i have chinese at work every known again lol

i need sunbed too ;( im like edward from twilight atm


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sambuca said:


> looks good i have chinese at work every known again lol
> 
> i need sunbed too ;( im like edward from twilight atm


 Dont know who edward from twilight is but im guessing hes pale :lol:

Haha cant beat it can you. I was starving and need something better than a sarnie!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Dont know who edward from twilight is but im guessing hes pale :lol:
> 
> Haha cant beat it can you. I was starving and need something better than a sarnie!


 hes a vampire  lol

ye thats better than a sarnie


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So yesterday was my last day at work for 2 weeks  . I was expectin to have a lie in today but oh no I'm up early :lol:

will be training today as I've had two rest days in a row. Body feels better for it though. Feeling great already, pumped all the time and general great feeling of wellbeing.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*22/12/15*

Push Heavy:

Incline DB Press - 40kg - 8 reps the! 40kg x 6reps

Flat bench - 110kg for 8reps then 6reps

Cable crossovers - did big pump set on these - start on the lowest one and move all the way up doing sets of 15 reps - (1 plate improvement on last week)

Rear delt flyes - 62kg (over half the stack) - 3 sets of 20 then 10 partials

Machine shoulder press - 70kg -10 reps (3.5 extra reps then last week) then 50kg - 15repe

Side lateral raises - went heavyish with these - did 18kg partials then pumped out with 12kg

overall big improvements on last weeks session. DB went heavier and loads more reps the same with bench press.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So been Christmas shopping this morning at Trafford centre. Spent a small fortune haha.

Got the Mrs some trainers, make up, handbag and then a shot load of Victoria Secrets stuff (f**k me this s**t is dear)

Got Mum some UGG boots and some smellys.

Sisters both got Vouchers from Hollister.

Then on the way went to get a hamper from the cheese yard in Knutsford for me Nan & Gdad.

Into Knutsford for lunch now then I'll be training this afternoon and then out for tea as well. Bulk here I come


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> So been Christmas shopping this morning at Trafford centre. Spent a small fortune haha.
> 
> Got the Mrs some trainers, make up, handbag and then a* shot load of Victoria Secrets stuff (f**k me this s**t is dear)*
> 
> ...


 Got like 4 things for my gf and it come to £135...i was like WTF :lol:

She will be happy mate!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Got like 4 things for my gf and it come to £135...i was like WTF :lol:
> 
> She will be happy mate!


 Exactly that mate. I've just done £200 in there I was expecting it be about 100/120 :lol: she's cost me a fortune this year but I did manage to get 20% off her bag in selfridges as I know a bird who works in the bag section ahah.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Exactly that mate. I've just done £200 in there I was expecting it be about 100/120 :lol: she's cost me a fortune this year but I did manage to get 20% off her bag in selfridges as I know a bird who works in the bag section ahah.


 Haha...how do you know her aye?  sly


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Haha...how do you know her aye?  sly


 You've got keep all avenues open fella... Never know when you might need a hand


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> You've got keep all avenues open fella... Never know when *you might need a hand *


 Or two... :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*23/12/15*

So photos from today.

9 days in.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Bet it were mental in Trafford today, we are going next week as need outfit for New Year's Eve


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Bet it were mental in Trafford today, we are going next week as need outfit for New Year's Eve


 It wasn't to bad you know. I got there for opening at 10am


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> *23/12/15*
> 
> So photos from today.
> 
> ...


 looking good mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So Christmas is over for another year.

Trained legs this morning good session. Only did Leg extensions, squats and stiff leg dreads but they are battered.

Going in this afternoon to do chest and shoulders high intensity! Can't wait :thumb: will upload this session after!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Chest and shoulders this afternoon.

Pump was great. Went heavy on some exercises and pumped out on other so overall was good.

Shoulders I did the 4 exercise giant set... Pump was great :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big back session today.

Took the Mrs's dad in to the gym local to him and ruined him :lol: he was cramping like f**k!

Low pulley row - 120kg (stack) for 4 reps then dropped to 75kg and repped out

v bar pull down - 90kg for 5 reps - 67kg for 8 reps

Stiff arm pull downs - 35kg for 6 - 20kg for 13reps (pump at this point was savage)

Yates barbell row - 95kg for 7 reps

Rope tricep push down - 42kg for 5 reps - 27.5kg for 12 reps

V bar push down - 47.5kg for 6 reps - 30kg for 10 reps

Great session overall. There was an ex Mr Universe in the gym training a few guys (big black fella but not sure of his name) he was fu**ing huge. Noticed how big his Jaw was though.... It was like abnormal and his bloat was fu**ing horrendous - must be GH and insulin


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*28/12/15*

Blood pressure 132/57


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Good session mate. Ive never bothered taking blood pressure, see a few doing it on here now though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Adz said:


> Good session mate. Ive never bothered taking blood pressure, see a few doing it on here now though


 I think anyway I can monitor health I do. I'll be checking blood pressure regularily and then getting bloods done end of Jan / start of Feb


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Just fu**ing destroyed the Mrs... She can barely fu**ing walk :lol: fu**ing limped to the shower :lol:

Im a walking hard on at the moment, can't fu**ing get rid of it downstairs haha


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Just fu**ing destroyed the Mrs... She can barely fu**ing walk :lol: fu**ing limped to the shower :lol:
> 
> Im a walking hard on at the moment, can't fu**ing get rid of it downstairs haha


 Did you borrow someone's elses cock or put it up her arse?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Did you borrow someone's elses cock or put it up her arse?


 Paha nah the arse got a rest... Legs pretty much behind the head though


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Didn't go to the gym yesterday... Seen an old mate from school which was good as I'd not see her in a while. Had a good laugh. Got a takeaway too so not good with diet but you know how christmas is.

Trained chest and shoulders today - pump session was great. Really good pump on. Then I went for a pub lunch with a few mates after... Big steak


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*02/01/16*

Weigh in Saturday morning - 197lbs. Weight is going on well, hopefully be around 210lbs end of the cycle.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Paha nah the arse got a rest... Legs pretty much behind the head though


 pics?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

02/01/16

Back / Pull session.

Deadlift - 200kg x 2reps (big PB for me this is, really struggled to get the 200kg up last time I did it and this flew up - will be aiming for 220kg by end of the cycle)

Bent over row - 100kg for 5

Chin Up + 10kg - 3 sets of 5 reps

Wide grip pull down S/S Cable Rows - pump was great after this

Finished off with Triceps

Overall a good session. Chuffed with the deadlift as well.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Just fu**ing destroyed the Mrs... She can barely fu**ing walk :lol: fu**ing limped to the shower :lol:
> 
> Im a walking hard on at the moment, can't fu**ing get rid of it downstairs haha


 I know the feeling lol starting to p1ss me off now tho pitching a tent for 2 months solid takes its toll!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Food prep day today ready for work tomorrow. Not sure if I'll train today yet. Will decide later.

Can't wait to get back in to the routine :thumb:


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

Late but in. Good progress so far.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So weighed in this morning at 198lbs. Feeling a little bloated at the moment but still gewttign the food in.

So todays diet will be

1 - 2 scoops USN Muscle Fuel Anabolic, 200g Greek Yog
2 - 200g Chicken Breast & 50g Nuts or EVOO
3 - 200g Chicken Breast & 300g White Potato
4 - 150g Lean Mince - Jacket Potato
5 - Family Meal (Not sure what yet - normally meat, veg & spud)
Intra - 1 Scoop Ultra Carb, Creatine, BCAA
PWO - 1.5 Scoops USN Muscle Fuel
7 - 150g Lean Mince - Pasta

This is what an average day will look like for the next 2/3 weeks. Ill sometimes swap carb sources ie potato/rice/wraps/pasta. Some times ill add in fruit juices etc if im struggling with carbs


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*4/12/15 *

Legs & Bi's tonight:

Squats - top set was 140kg x 8 (8th was a full on grinder) then 100kg x 13 reps

Leg Extension - not sure on weight as I was in a different gym

Leg Press - wide stance S/S close stance

EZ bar curl S/S Hammer curls

Basically after this I was ****ed... Don't know why as it wasn't even a big session but I went balls to the wall and gave 110% which resulted in driving home and puking as soon as I walked through the door...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Didn't get the tag for this for some reason.

In


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't get the tag for this for some reason.
> 
> In


 @FelonE i know on NPP you got a slight lump... i think ive got one coming as well. What did you use to get rid mate? Im currently on Adex M/W/F


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> @FelonE i know on NPP you got a slight lump... i think ive got one coming as well. What did you use to get rid mate? Im currently on Adex M/W/F


 I stopped it and blasted Letro 2.5mg a day for 4 weeks,it went.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I stopped it and blasted Letro 2.5mg a day for 4 weeks,it went.


 How do you feel on Letro? Does it make you feel like s**t?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> How do you feel on Letro? Does it make you feel like s**t?


 Didn't feel any different tbh


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

*Friday 08/01/16*

Weighed in this morning as im out tonight after work and won't be up early tomorrow.

Weight: 201lbs

First time ive ever been over 200lbs so pretty happy with that. Keep pushing next week. Hopefully add 2lbs a weeks moving forward


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Aye that's not a bad weight gain there pal for 3 weeks or so. Keep it up :thumb whats your goal weight for by end of cycle?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Didn't feel any different tbh


 210lbs... maybe a little more  I dont want to just pile water because its not worth it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> 210lbs... maybe a little more  I dont want to just pile water because its not worth it.


 dont know why it quoted you @FelonE this was meant for @bornagod


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> dont know why it quoted you @FelonE this was meant for @bornagod


 So keeping as lean as possible as well then?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

bornagod said:


> So keeping as lean as possible as well then?


 Yeah... Hope so. I'm a bit to fat for my liking at the moment tbh. Ill keep pushing as i am for now and get to circa 210 and see where i am. I'll then probably cruise and do a cut in the summer to a fairly low BF so next time im in a better starting place to bulk.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yeah... Hope so. I'm a bit to fat for my liking at the moment tbh. Ill keep pushing as i am for now and get to circa 210 and see where i am. I'll then probably cruise and do a cut in the summer to a fairly low BF so next time im in a better starting place to bulk.


 210lbs at your hight and you should be looking quite big. Be intresting to see how you het on though and where you actually end up


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

bornagod said:


> 210lbs at your hight and you should be looking quite big. Be intresting to see how you het on though and where you actually end up


 I may keep pushing mate. See how im feeling 

My abs have pretty much gone now... will do a cut in april time though so be good.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I may keep pushing mate. See how im feeling
> 
> My abs have pretty much gone now... will do a cut in april time though so be good.


 Abs shmabs no 1 see them this time of year so no biggy really! Thinking of maybe doing a little cut ready for the summer, be my 1st real dabble with aas so was thinking of winny only. You had any use of winny?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

bornagod said:


> Abs shmabs no 1 see them this time of year so no biggy really! Thinking of maybe doing a little cut ready for the summer, be my 1st real dabble with aas so was thinking of winny only. You had any use of winny?


 I used a bit to finish my first cycle... ended up around 12% bodyfat probably... Its a good drug!

Not to sure about using winny on its own though mate as ive only ran with Test. Why dont you run a low dose of test mate? 250/400mg a week with some winny?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I used a bit to finish my first cycle... ended up around 12% bodyfat probably... Its a good drug!
> 
> Not to sure about using winny on its own though mate as ive only ran with Test. Why dont you run a low dose of test mate? 250/400mg a week with some winny?


 Am I right in thinking winny solo causes sexual problems and loss of libido? I am ever edging closr to doing my 1st cycle but I'm still trying to convince my wife that it's a good idea,but at the moment she's having none of it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

bornagod said:


> *Am I right in thinking winny solo causes sexual problems and loss of libido? *I am ever edging closr to doing my 1st cycle but I'm still trying to convince my wife that it's a good idea,but at the moment she's having none of it


 I believe so mate although everyone is different...

Just tell the Wife you're doing it and she needs to man up


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I believe so mate although everyone is different...
> 
> *Just tell the Wife you're doing it and she needs to man up *


 Wish it was that easy pal, she pulls the "what would the kids do if anything happened to you" card.......... slowly getting her to understand though, I'm trying to tell her small doses and proper health checks and everything will be fine


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Push session... ****ed the high intensity and went heavy

Left Shoulder was giving me loads of aggro last session so I deep heated it before hand which worked the trick... But my right should have me aggro the whole session instead had to stop with shoulders at one point!

Incline DB Press - 44kg for 10 reps then 7reps fail... Did 40's last time so great improvment

Flat bench (should was killing me at this point) - went up to 100kg for 8 reps and kept it at that!

Heavy cable flies - 8 reps x 4 sets... Big squeeze and hold for 3 seconds...

DB shoulder press - 26kg for 6 but shoulder was killing me... Normally go heaver so was disappointed.

Heavy Partial lateral raise seated - 18kg x 8 reps

Standing lateral raise - loads of volume (shoulder was killing at this point so stopped)

Bi's - 100 rep set...

EZ BAR + 20kg - 26/16/10/8/8/5/5/5/5 finished at that and they were pumped as f**k

Overall good session apart from the shoulder and enjoyed it!!

Diet has been similar as yesterday.

At the Mrs tonight just chilling, just taken her Mum and Dad to Hale in her Mums ML63 AMG - what a fu**ing car, fu**ing cained it back. fu**ing love it


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@sen drop in mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So been at Uni today. Had a group presentation which we nailed so was pleased with that! Diet is s**t on my Uni days though - diet today was

M1 - USN Muscle Fuel

M2 - 2 bacon, 2 Sausage, 2 Hash Browns, Beans

M3 - McDonald's... 5 chick selects, fries, hamburger & milkshake

Intra - TPW - Ultra Carb

Post - USN Muscle Fuel

Not had any tea as im not hungry... Going to have to force feed this one I think

Training today was Push Intenisty

Pec Deck S/S Machine chest press - 3sets

67kg / 52kg

72kg / 55kg

77kg / 55kg

15 reps on pec deck with a 2/3 second squeeze in the middle and 8 reps on chest press. This really gets the blood in my pecs and blows them up

High cable flyes S/S Incline barbell press

Pin 7 / 60kg

Pin 9 / 80kg

Pin 9 / 90kg

12 reps on flyes... Again a big squeeze and between 6/8 reps on incline bench...

Giant set;

Face pulls 15 reps

Seated side laterals 10 reps

Standing side laterals failure with same weight as seated

Seated db press 6-8 reps

Face pulls - pin 12

Seated laterals - 10kg

Standing laterals - 10kg

Seated DB press - 22kg

This just fu**ing destroys my shoulders literally can't raise my arms after this

So good session overall... Got a few comments in the gym that I'm looking bigger. Always nice

Only think bothering me is my shoulders always give me pain, any of you f**kers got any decent warm ups for shoulders? Hurts on flat bench / shoulder press majority of the time.

Feeling great at the moment to tbh. Had loads of bad s**t going on before XMAS and although I'm hatin being back at work life is gettin better so it's all good!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

food is going to be upped this weekend again!

s**t night sleep last night as the Mrs was coughing all night... Got to about 2:30 and I was ready to round house her and then she settled down for abit thank f**k.... Woke up about 5 then couldn't get back to sleep.

Got some modafinil yesterday so ive just tried one this morning after last nights s**t sleep. Let's see what it does


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

This is how i was looking last week... Defeintely getting thicker all over. Got a tape measure on the way so going to do some measurements when it arrives.

Cant wait to cut and see what's under there tbh.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> This is how i was looking last week... Defeintely getting thicker all over. Got a tape measure on the way so going to do some measurements when it arrives.
> 
> Cant wait to cut and see what's under there tbh.
> 
> ...


 Looking big mate :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Looking big mate :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate. Still feel Small though  :lol: Aiming for 15st soon.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Cheers mate. Still feel Small though  :lol: Aiming for 15st soon.


 Whats the weight diff from the start of the cycle? Look like you have put on some decant size from the starting pics already mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Whats the weight diff from the start of the cycle? Look like you have put on some decant size from the starting pics already mate


 Urm about 12lbs ish i think mate.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Urm about 12lbs ish i think mate.


 Good going that mate!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Only think bothering me is my shoulders always give me pain, any of you f**kers got any decent warm ups for shoulders? Hurts on flat bench / shoulder press majority of the time.


 Face pulls before presses.

Machine presses before free weights.

DB instead of BB.

Incline instead of flat.

I used to have terrible shoulder pain pressing and still get it occasionally so I've had to find other ways to skin the cat and these all worked/work.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Face pulls before presses.
> 
> Machine presses before free weights.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate... tbh i do a lot of those already... rarely use the barbell unless im feeling ok and my shoulders okay. Ill start to use the faces pulls as a warm up though i think


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Face pulls before presses.
> 
> Machine presses before free weights.
> 
> ...


 Hows your training going to buddy?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hows your training going to buddy?


 All good mate cheers. Gradually adding volume back in as I seemed to plateau with the low volume. If nothing else it'll put me in a good position when I drop it back down again.

Still hovering around 18st but cleaned up the diet a bit recently as like yourself I was getting uncomfortable with the bf gained.

Overall I'm where I thought I would be and if all goes to plan ill start prep in about 4 months.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> All good mate cheers. Gradually adding volume back in as I seemed to plateau with the low volume. If nothing else it'll put me in a good position when I drop it back down again.
> 
> Still hovering around 18st but cleaned up the diet a bit recently as like yourself I was getting uncomfortable with the bf gained.
> 
> Overall I'm where I thought I would be and if all goes to plan ill start prep in about 4 months.


 What comp you doing?

I think ill push to try and compete in 2017... Hopefully be a nice leanish 14 / 14.5st by like April / May time next year and start Prep for a September comp


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> What comp you doing?
> 
> I think ill push to try and compete in 2017... Hopefully be a nice leanish 14 / 14.5st by like April / May time next year and start Prep for a September comp


 I'm looking at the ukbff Midlands at the end of sep/start of Oct. I was thinking of trying the classic BB category but got told recently I'm 'too bulky' for that category much to my surprise, it was a very experienced person though so who knows?!

Sounds good mate, how tall are you?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm looking at the ukbff Midlands at the end of sep/start of Oct. I was thinking of trying the classic BB category but got told recently I'm 'too bulky' for that category much to my surprise, it was a very experienced person though so who knows?!
> 
> Sounds good mate, how tall are you?


 5ft 8/9 me mate.

Classic is a bit picky i think mate. you can be to big as they say...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> 5ft 8/9 me mate.
> 
> Classic is a bit picky i think mate. you can be to big as they say...


 Perfect height for a BB imo.

I'd have to put on a scary amount of size to be competitive with the super heavies being 6'3!

Keep up the good work, you've made a decent amount of progress


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Perfect height for a BB imo.
> 
> I'd have to put on a scary amount of size to be competitive with the super heavies being 6'3!
> 
> Keep up the good work, you've made a decent amount of progress


 You would mate. Tbh I dont want to ever get stupidly heavy... BB will never be my way of life, ive got a good career ahead of me so dont want BB to get in that way.

You'd need to be 300lb plus off season to be competitive with super heavy.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > What comp you doing?
> ...


That's the one I'm thinking of doing,classic too


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Pull session tonight. Awesome session









So I went in thinking I wouldn't do deadlift and then the deadlift platform was free so thought why not.

Deadlift went like this...

50kg - 10

100kg - 10

130 - 3

160 - 2

210kg - 1 - Massive PB for me. Never pulled it before and it went up fairly easy... I was buzzing







got a video but not sure how to upload on here.

170kg for 7 reps... Ground all of these out

Low pulley row - 117kg for 6, 87kg for 5, 68kg for 7 All in a dropset

Lat Pull down - 77kg for 8, 87kg for 7... Ground the last 2/3 with a touch from spotter then I held the tension

T Bar close grip row - 60kg for 10, 8, 7

Then smashed arms in a superset Bi/Tri work. Very good session


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Any people good on form xheck it out for me please


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

That looked easy! Great lifting.

I'll leave form checking for people who can actually deadlift themselves :thumb:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> That looked easy! Great lifting.
> 
> I'll leave form checking for people who can actually deadlift themselves :thumb:


 cheers mate. It didnt seem to hard tbh... think i could push for 220kg  I repped out after on 170 and they left me more ****ed :lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Looking at the video you can pull more than 220kg, impressive stuff mate.

I'll keep working on my 100kg deadlift form :whistling:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Looking at the video you can pull more than 220kg, impressive stuff mate.
> 
> I'll keep working on my 100kg deadlift form :whistling:


 I may try 225kg at a push but we will see, need to work on form a bit more as form wasnt perfect.

Youll soon shoot up over 100kg mate. Ill be doing work set on about 170/180kg as of next week i hope.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Form was spot on lad. Good lift!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Push tonight... Good session overall, feeling strong big and getting comments in the gym









Incline DB - 46kg x 7 & 8 drop into 18kg x 15

Decline Bench - 115kg for 7 into 100kg for 6

Cable flies - 8th pin - 9, 7, 5 reps into 5th for 15

Shoulder DB Press - 24kg x 12 x 2

Lat raises - 12kg x 9, 7 reps - very strict form

Front/Side/rear raises superset - 8kg - 10 reps of each x 3 sets

Strength is building on chest again so I'm pretty happy. My shoulder strength is way down though so need to work on that. Maybe alternate and do shoulders first some push sessions!

Had an exam this morning at Uni for 3 hours so missed one meal and not managed to make it up yet. Pushing food high this week if I can!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

View attachment 120000


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello, just dropping in to see what's what in here, scuse my intrusion. Well done on the pb earlier. :thumb:

great pic but you look a little red in the face......did you just do a big lift? Hurr hurr...umm....durrrrr...I...I....did humour? Cough....prolly not.....humph..

Nice lifting vid too. Not that I'm an expert at all but it looked comfortable for you.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Flubs said:


> Hello, just dropping in to see what's what in here, scuse my intrusion. Well done on the pb earlier. :thumb:
> 
> great pic but you look a little red in the face......did you just do a big lift? Hurr hurr...umm....durrrrr...I...I....did humour? Cough....prolly not.....humph..
> 
> Nice lifting vid too. Not that I'm an expert at all but it looked comfortable for you.


 Thanks for popping in flubs.

that really made me chuckle on the way to work about the red face 

have a good day!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking mahoosive mate

How tall are you?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking mahoosive mate
> 
> How tall are you?


 5ft 8 / 9 mate.

Cheers bud. Don't feel big though :lol:


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That deadlift went up real clean


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Pull last night and added arms in!

Trained at the shitty local gym which isn't the best for back to be honest but you make do!

Lat Pulldown Machine - top set 90kg for 7 into 65kg for 10 (Lats were really pumped after this which was good)

Under hand bent over row - 80kg for 10,9,8 - really concentrated on getting the squeeze on this and got a good connection!

Straight arm lat Pulldown - pin 8 for 14,11 & 9 reps. Love this exercise... Great pump in the lats

Low pulley rows - pin 15 for 11,11,8 reps

Arms - for arms I did EZ Bar curl for a set up to 60 reps, had 10kg on each side. Went something like this 18,12, 10, 8, 7, 5

Tri rope push down - Massive drop sets - pin 15 for 12 into pin 12 for 7 into pin 8 for 15

Did that set twice.

Good session and I'm

Aching already today. Be hitting light legs today!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Pull last night and added arms in!
> 
> Trained at the shitty local gym which isn't the best for back to be honest but you make do!
> 
> ...


 I can see from the way you're describing form etc you really know what you're doing. Keep up the good work mate looks like you're on the right track


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice clean pull there, mate. Plenty more in the tank!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I can see from the way you're describing form etc you really know what you're doing. Keep up the good work mate looks like you're on the right track


 Cheers mate! I try my best aha!

I used to just throw weights around but tbh now i really concentrate on getting the connection with the muscle...

Something's like chest when I go light I don't get the connection so have to go heavy but on back I seem to connect and work the muscle relatively light so I just do what works best!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Didnt train yesterday so ill be training legs tonight and then push tomorrow :thumb:

Really tired today to be honest which isnt good


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Booked in on 25th February to have my wisdom teeth removed... Not looking forward to it at all!

Be General Anaesthetic as well and i dont think ill be able to eat for a while after which is fu**ing annoying.

It will basically fall in line for the cycle to finish so not to sure what to do... i may drop down to cruise/trt dose say like 11/12th feb and then do another 6/8 week blast once im recovered.

Any opinions on this would be great!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Booked in on 25th February to have my wisdom teeth removed... Not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> Be General Anaesthetic as well and i dont think ill be able to eat for a while after which is fu**ing annoying.
> 
> ...


 If it's any help I had a local anaesthetic and sedation about two weeks after last dose of a test/deca cycle and lived to tell the tale!

What you put above sounds like a plan.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Decent progress so far bud, looking large!

what you studying at uni?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Decent progress so far bud, looking large!
> 
> what you studying at uni?


 Cheers pal.

Construction project management - it's what I do for a living already. Just have to get the degree to push for charter ship!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So session went like this:

Barbell squats 2 x 6-8, 1 x 12-15

Did 130kg for 9 reps

105kg for 17 reps

So 3rd rep into the 130kg I hear a proper like rip... Only my shorts have ripped right from the top of the arse right down to bottom of the leg









Giant set;

Hamstring curls 10 reps

Leg press narrow stance, feet low on plate 10 reps

Leg press strongest stance same weight to failure

Leg extensions 20-25 reps

Repeat this giant set 5 times with 3 mins between sets

Don't know about weights on this... Just went balls to wall and smashed it.. Legs are fully pumped and ****ed tbh.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Cheers pal.
> 
> Construction project management - it's what I do for a living already. Just have to get the degree to push for charter ship!


 Exact same boat as me mate but electrical engineering - currently in 3rd year day release at uni. Total ball ache but as you say it will be worth it for the professional registration etc. And I suppose it's a day out the office!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

So weight is slowing down again... struggling to get the food down me to be honest but will keep pushing. Think im going to have to throw some shitty food in there from now on like Ice cream or something to get my cals in but will speak to the boss.

Will be training push tonight so chest, shoulders and bis but ill probably do tris as well  Probably train about 8ish tonight so should be nice and strong as ill have all my food in


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> So session went like this:
> 
> Barbell squats 2 x 6-8, 1 x 12-15
> 
> ...


 I've done this before but my crotch split and my bollocks poked out of my shorts. Luckily the were still sheathed in my boxers!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Great Chest, Shoulder & Arms session tonight!!

Good pump photo!

Definitely growing


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Great Chest, Shoulder & Arms session tonight!!
> 
> Good pump photo!
> 
> ...


 Growing like a weed mate doing well!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> Growing like a weed mate doing well!


 Cheers buddy. I am trying :lol: ****inf loving the NPP - only on 200mg a week but f**k me it's good.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Cheers buddy. I am trying :lol: ****inf loving the NPP - only on 200mg a week but f**k me it's good.


 I want to try it but it's bad for gyno, I'm very prone too so avoiding it lol!

Defo working for you tho mate 15lbs already and hardly any fat added! Got to be happy with that.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> I want to try it but it's bad for gyno, I'm very prone too so avoiding it lol!
> 
> Defo working for you tho mate 15lbs already and hardly any fat added! Got to be happy with that.


 I've got a little Gyno flare up tbh mate. IF it doesn't go in the next week I think I'm going to have to nuke it with Letro... Really annoying but what can I do!

That is literally the only negative of the cyxle.... You cant see it but my right nip I can feel it!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I've got a little Gyno flare up tbh mate. IF it doesn't go in the next week I think I'm going to have to nuke it with Letro... Really annoying but what can I do!
> 
> That is literally the only negative of the cyxle.... You can see it but my right nip I can feel it!


 You going to run the letro and carry on with the npp if it gets worse?

i have tiny lumps in each nips from my first cycle so will be avoiding anything that could make it worse mate

you thought about running letro as your ai? I know it's not good for the lipids but it will do the trick for this cycle if you get the dose right I would imagine?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> You going to run the letro and carry on with the npp if it gets worse?
> 
> i have tiny lumps in each nips from my first cycle so will be avoiding anything that could make it worse mate
> 
> you thought about running letro as your ai? I know it's not good for the lipids but it will do the trick for this cycle if you get the dose right I would imagine?


 It's not good for BB'ers really... Don't really fancy usin Letro unless I have to.

Ill be be stopping the NPP soon fella. Like next week I think. Need to sort the Gyno!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've got lumps on my nips too....I....I...oh wait! I'm a girl! They are my nips... :lol: ..cough.....soz..I just popped in to see how you were doing and couldn't really add to the conversation (situation normal), hehe....just having a muck at daft o clock in the morning. Good pic by the way, (not being pervy in any way at all just so you know). Happy Saturday...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Flubs said:


> I've got lumps on my nips too....I....I...oh wait! I'm a girl! They are my nips... :lol: ..cough.....soz..I just popped in to see how you were doing and couldn't really add to the conversation (situation normal), hehe....just having a muck at daft o clock in the morning. Good pic by the way, (not being pervy in any way at all just so you know). Happy Saturday...


 What would we do without you flubs? I'd have no one to laugh at


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Diets going to be relaxed today, need to have a break so will probably hit less calories than normal but will make it up of mainly s**t tbh!

Got a mates 21st tonight as well so will be having a few drinks for that but won't be going out after!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

A1243R said:


> What would we do without you [Redacted]? I'd have no one to laugh at


 Oohhhhh.......  ah well, I don't mind being laughed at. As the song goes "I am what I aaaammmmm" and all that stuff. Happy weekend to you anyhow.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Morning all, calories bumped up a little again today! Keep trying to push them up!

Had a chilled weekend which was good, have a good day


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> So session went like this:
> 
> Barbell squats 2 x 6-8, 1 x 12-15
> 
> ...


 Torn shorts are a sure sign of progress


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> Torn shorts are a sure sign of progress


 Well thats exactly what i was thinking  I was a bit pissed off as i then had to put trackies on and i hate training in trackies haha!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What was the reason for lowering the doses?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Well thats exactly what i was thinking  I was a bit pissed off as i then had to put trackies on and i hate training in trackies haha!


 I tore 2 pairs of trackies before making the permanent switch to shorts!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> I tore 2 pairs of trackies before making the permanent switch to shorts!!


 I get way to hot in trackies tooo... like literally they stick to me. Its not a nice feeling! I dont really like to train in vests tbh but will probably have to while im on cycle in the summer otherwise ill be liek a fu**ing tomato :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Working from home today so diet will be good although ive been on a conference call since 7:30 so just getting brekky now.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Working from home today so diet will be good although ive been on a conference call since 7:30 so just getting brekky now.


 When I work from home I find it a massive struggle to eat like a normal functioning human being. I just want to eat everything in sight!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> When I work from home I find it a massive struggle to eat like a normal functioning human being. I just want to eat everything in sight!


 WIsh i could mate. I'm pretty much force feeding at the moment!!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> WIsh i could mate. I'm pretty much force feeding at the moment!!


 Don't be so smug haha.

If I could I'd be sat at home eating around the clock Jabba the Hut style. I'm a greedy bastard.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Don't be so smug haha.
> 
> If I could I'd be sat at home eating around the clock Jabba the Hut style. I'm a greedy bastard.


 Haha im not smug. Struggling like made to get the cals in tbh. I'm ready to pop every night to be honest!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Haha im not smug. Struggling like made to get the cals in tbh. I'm ready to pop every night to be honest!


 I'm no expert but have you tried:


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Booked in on 25th February to have my wisdom teeth removed... Not looking forward to it at all!
> 
> Be General Anaesthetic as well and i dont think ill be able to eat for a while after which is fu**ing annoying.
> 
> ...


 My missus had both wisdom teeth removed last Thursday. She took friday off work was back to work Monday. Swole up over the weekend just having ibrofuen and paracetamol and rinsing mouth with salt.

She didn't eat much Thurs night on Friday it was soup and super noodles. Sat wasn't to bad just had to be careful chewing and took a while longer to eat. She said not to eat anything small like rice, cocous or mince as the wee bits could get stuck in the holes which was a pain.

You will be able to blend up oats, milk, peanut butter and eat them skyr yoghurts or greek yogurt


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> My missus had both wisdom teeth removed last Thursday. She took friday off work was back to work Monday. Swole up over the weekend just having ibrofuen and paracetamol and rinsing mouth with salt.
> 
> She didn't eat much Thurs night on Friday it was soup and super noodles. Sat wasn't to bad just had to be careful chewing and took a while longer to eat. She said not to eat anything small like rice, cocous or mince as the wee bits could get stuck in the holes which was a pain.
> 
> You will be able to blend up oats, milk, peanut butter and eat them skyr yoghurts or greek yogurt


 Great cheers for that mate!!! I'm having all four so expecting it to be as bad as it can get... but hopefully not to bad 

Did she go general anaesthetic or local?


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Great cheers for that mate!!! I'm having all four so expecting it to be as bad as it can get... but hopefully not to bad
> 
> Did she go general anaesthetic or local?


 She only had 2 out. Didn't really bruise until sat but looked like a hamster Friday. Just the local injections didn't get put to sleep.

It gave her an excuse to eat Ben and Jerry's and frozen yoghurt all weekend


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> She only had 2 out. Didn't really bruise until sat but looked like a hamster Friday. Just the local injections didn't get put to sleep.
> 
> It gave her an excuse to eat Ben and Jerry's and frozen yoghurt all weekend


 I'm havign general... first time ive ever had it so shitting it a bit tbh :lol:


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

General anaesthetic is fu**ing awesome! I thought it would take a while to go to sleep, I remember telling the anaesthetist that I didn't feel sleepy then I woke up with a scar on my knee and off my tits on morphine.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

If it helps

I pased out on pain in the reception of the dentist afterwards ...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I'm havign general... first time ive ever had it so shitting it a bit tbh :lol:


 Had 4 general anaesthetics and it's the best thing ever


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just make shakes up

100g oats, 40g whey, 1.5 pints of whole milk, 2 table spoons of peanut butter, 1 banana, 200ml egg whites. cinnamon

1200 calories easily downed.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Just make shakes up
> 
> 100g oats, 40g whey, 1.5 pints of whole milk, 2 table spoons of peanut butter, 1 banana, 200ml egg whites. cinnamon
> 
> 1200 calories easily downed.


 Cheers for that mate! Ill probably drink shakes and plenty of ice cream!

You tried any of the TPW weight gainers?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

A1243R said:


> Cheers for that mate! Ill probably drink shakes and plenty of ice cream!
> 
> You tried any of the TPW weight gainers?


 Yes mate, had the mass gain extreme in toffee fudge sunday. Tasty as hell!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Yes mate, had the mass gain extreme in toffee fudge sunday. Tasty as hell!


 Just trying the vanilla one now. Ordered some ZMA as well to help with sleep  And the protein brownies


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Did Pull today.

Got 220kg deadlift  PB - form was s**t :lol:






Rest of the session wasn't worth listing as this really took it out of me aha!


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice lifting bud.

I'm no expert on form but I wouldn't say it was s**t form.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Nice lifting bud.
> 
> I'm no expert on form but I wouldn't say it was s**t form.


 Cheers mate.

Could of been better with the form is what im saying. Need to drive legs more!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

No training last night, ill be training tonight. Probably Legs!

Took ZMA last night, didn't seem to help with sleep.

Feeling proper s**t today, crap sleep, coughing all night and chest is tight as f**k this morning!

Diet today:

M1 - USN Muscle Fuel, 200g Quark and 1 Croissant
M2 - Stir Fry Chicken 200g & 1/2 Pack Rice
M3 - Spag Bol - 80g Spaghetti & 250g Mince
M4 - Whey & Oats or USN Muscle Fuel
M5 - Family Meal (Meat, Spud & Veg)
PWO - Usn Muscle Fuel
M6 - 250g Mince, Spud/Pasta


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Great cheers for that mate!!! I'm having all four so expecting it to be as bad as it can get... but hopefully not to bad
> 
> Did she go general anaesthetic or local?


 f**k THAT - I have taken some punches/knees to the face in training but nothing compares to getting my wisdom tooth out!!

My tooth ruptured and leaked poisin into my guts causing all sorts of issues. vomitting and shits non stop. I opted for the needle as I hate dentist. No sooner he banged the drugs in me he had the drill and pillars in my mouth.... worst pain ever. The GA only kicked in as i was leaving the dentist all doped up to the eye balls lol... I actually thought I was going to die lol.

good luck bro


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> f**k THAT - I have taken some punches/knees to the face in training but nothing compares to getting my wisdom tooth out!!
> 
> My tooth ruptured and leaked poisin into my guts causing all sorts of issues. vomitting and shits non stop. I opted for the needle as I hate dentist. No sooner he banged the drugs in me he had the drill and pillars in my mouth.... worst pain ever. The GA only kicked in as i was leaving the dentist all doped up to the eye balls lol... I actually thought I was going to die lol.
> 
> good luck bro


 Cheers for that Herc  :lol: You utter t**t hahahaha!

I'm going into surgery mate... going to hospital!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Cheers for that Herc  :lol: You utter t**t hahahaha!
> 
> I'm going into surgery mate... going to hospital!


 Sorry lad - only speak to truth. My problem was the wisdom tooth was still under the gum so i had to get it cut out by specialist as my dentist poked at it on my check up and ruptured the gum above it.

when you going in?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> Sorry lad - only speak to truth. My problem was the wisdom tooth was still under the gum so i had to get it cut out by specialist as my dentist poked at it on my check up and ruptured the gum above it.
> 
> when you going in?


 Exactly my problem... all mine are literally under the gum but caused me loads of s**t. Already warned me it wont be an easy op... im the last op at the end of the day in case they have any issues 

End of the month mate. 26th i think it is!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Exactly my problem... all mine are literally under the gum but caused me loads of s**t. Already warned me it wont be an easy op... im the last op at the end of the day in case they have any issues
> 
> End of the month mate. 26th i think it is!


 Fingers and toes crossed for you lad - hope it goes well.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Once again I slept fu**ing wank last night.... Proper broken sleep. Cant of had more than 30mins without waking up... Getting stupid now and dont know why.

Booked into the Doctors this afternoon... chest is proper tight and im coughing up some nasty s**t. Dont think itll be anything but best to get it checked before it gets worse.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Once again I slept fu**ing wank last night.... Proper broken sleep. Cant of had more than 30mins without waking up... Getting stupid now and dont know why.
> 
> Booked into the Doctors this afternoon... chest is proper tight and im coughing up some nasty s**t. Dont think itll be anything but best to get it checked before it gets worse.


 That is crap mate, nothing worse for ruining your day than a bad nights sleep.

I had a chest infection for three weeks, went away am month ago, I think it's just come back  lots of horrible stuff going around


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> That is crap mate, nothing worse for ruining your day than a bad nights sleep.
> 
> I had a chest infection for three weeks, went away am month ago, I think it's just come back  lots of horrible stuff going around


 s**t init bud, im not getting decent sleep at the moment!

Its horrible mate. Really struggling with my chest!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Have you ever tried melatonin for sleep? Helped me loads, to both get off to sleep and to sleep through much better. If I wake, literally turn over and back to sleep straight away, usually anyway, I've ran out at the minute so climbing the walls a little myself with not sleeping.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Keeks said:


> Have you ever tried melatonin for sleep? Helped me loads, to both get off to sleep and to sleep through much better. If I wake, literally turn over and back to sleep straight away, usually anyway, I've ran out at the minute so climbing the walls a little myself with not sleeping.


 Do you get dependent on them then? I've thought about trying these for better quality sleep but don't want to rely on them.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Have you ever tried melatonin for sleep? Helped me loads, to both get off to sleep and to sleep through much better. If I wake, literally turn over and back to sleep straight away, usually anyway, I've ran out at the minute so climbing the walls a little myself with not sleeping.


 Never tried them... got any links for decent ones?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dieseldave said:


> Do you get dependent on them then? I've thought about trying these for better quality sleep but don't want to rely on them.


 I take them but not every night and have a break every few weeks. I wouldn't say dependent as such as its a naturally occurring hormone, but I guess you get used to taking it if it does help you sleep. Just be careful and take when needed.



A1243R said:


> Never tried them... got any links for decent ones?


 Here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1311.R1.TR12.TRC2.A0.H0.Xmel.TRS0&_nkw=melatonin&_sacat=0

Most are from the US so will take a week or two to arrive but would give it a go, worth a try IMO.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope you get better soon matey


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Been a bit s**t at updating this as i am mainly on TM now and really busy with work.

Training is going well.

Current weight is around 215lbs... Pretty happy with that


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

How's the sleep bud? Did you try some Melatonin?

I'm tempted but conscious of not wanting to rely on the stuff. I understand it's a naturally occurring hormone but I'm more concerned about the placebo affect of not having them to get to sleep


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> How's the sleep bud? Did you try some Melatonin?
> 
> I'm tempted but conscious of not wanting to rely on the stuff. I understand it's a naturally occurring hormone but I'm more concerned about the placebo affect of not having them to get to sleep


 I havent made, had a lot on my mind with work and home life so i think thats causing the sleep issues. Once my stress clears i think ill be back to normal!

I'm the same, dont want to rely on something!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Cycle has essentially finished now... last jab was 2 weeks ago (350mg Test)... ill be crusing on 175mg test a week until after my Op now which is next Thursday.

Starting Weight was 190lbs and im currently sat between 212/215lbs...

Picture below.... overall fairly happy. Look a lot thicker IMO. Could of done better of course but this is a marathon not a sprint chaps! Plan is to now cruise for 6-8 weeks then might do another blast before coming off.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Could have done better?

Mate you've grown loads, I'm no expert but you look like you've packed on a lot of size!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Great work there! :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ancient_loyal said:


> Could have done better?
> 
> Mate you've grown loads, I'm no expert but you look like you've packed on a lot of size!


 You can always do better mate!

Thanks though.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Great work there! :thumbup1:


 Cheers Keeks. Hope Prep is going well.


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

A1243R said:


> You can always do better mate!
> 
> Thanks though.


 True, but you've got to admit where you've done well! There's a clear difference in those pictures.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Cheers Keeks. Hope Prep is going well.


 :thumbup1:

Tough but all good thanks!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good fella. Wishing you a smooth Op' and a speedy recovery.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Looking good fella. Wishing you a smooth Op' and a speedy recovery.


 Cheers mate. I'm sure within a week ill be back training... hopefully anyway. Liquid diet it will be so plenty of shakes and soup


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Operation went okay! Although it should of been a 15minutr procedure and it took them 1h 15 for me....

In in a lot of pain today. Not eaten anything yet as can hardly one mouth so not eaten anything in over 36 hours.

Drugs:

tramadol

codeine

paracetomol

ibuporfen

amoxicillin (antibiotic)

basically I feel ****ed hahaha :lol:


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Haha, have a quick recovery matey!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

speedy recovery bro. How was it?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

herc said:


> speedy recovery bro. How was it?


 Horrible mate tbh! Just had some Greek yoghurt now, first thing I've eaten since Wednesday eveing....


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Not updated this about 3/4 months....

I have a different log on TM now which i updated daily....

This is where I am at. Not been above 175mg test a week since 18th Feb now... going to push the doses up soon.

I should really do a cut but not sure if i can be arsed....

I'm mainly training for strength now working with a coach.... My top lifts for this week are:

Dead - 190kg x 3r x 2s

Squat - 155kg x 3r +

Bench - 135kg x 3r +


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Not updated this about 3/4 months....
> 
> I have a different log on TM now which i updated daily....
> 
> ...


 Decent strength considering you've been in low doses for a good few month :thumbup1:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sphinkter said:


> Decent strength considering you've been in low doses for a good few month :thumbup1:


 Tbh mate I'm probably lower my Natty test :lol: I should of come off and recovered but was planning on blasting sooner tbh


----------

